# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Funzione SE nidificata

## pgft

Buongiorno a tutti.

Sono un nuovo entrato e per prima cosa mi presento e vi ringrazio per l'accoglienza.
Medico, 60 anni, abituale utilizzatore Mac.

Mi trovo, per motivi di lavoro, a dover utilizzare sistemi windows e il pacchetto Office.
Non amo particolarmente questa suite, in particolare Excel, che trovo piuttosto macchinoso. Di solito uso altri programmi, tipo FileMaker, che però non mi sono stati forniti dall'azienda.

Mi trovo quindi costretto a rubare il tempo dei forumisti, per un problema che non riesco a risolvere.
Premetto che lavoro con un PC con win 7 e Office 2010.
Ho costruito un tabulatino con Excel, che mi calcola l'orario di servizio.

Fra le altre, ho alcune colonne (formattate come hh:mm) nelle quali inserisco l'orario di entrata e di uscita. Le colonne in questione sono sei, visto che i turni possono essere tre(mattina, pomeriggio e notte).
Per ciascuna coppia di colonne entrata/uscita c'è una corrispondente colonna che calcola la differenza oraria, che ho banalmente chiamato "M", "P", "N": per mattina e pomeriggio la formula è un banale =E-U (ovviamente con i riferimenti alle celle corrispondenti), mentre per il calcolo dell'orario notturno ho impostato la classica formula del calcolo orario a cavallo della mezzanotte ( =SE(E>U;"24:00:00"-E+U;U-E), sempre facendo riferimento alle celle opportune.

Fin qui tutto bene.
Il problema si pone con il calcolo dei buoni pasto. Il buono pasto viene concesso se e solo se almeno un turno nella giornata supera le 7 ore.
Ho richiamato in un'altra cella a parte (ma sempre nel foglio attivo e sempre formattata come "hh:mm") il valore "07:00", che corrisponde alla soglia oltre la quale si ha diritto al buono pasto.
Poiché i turni sono tre, ho impostato per la colonna corrispondente al buono pasto (chiamata "BP") la seguente formula:

=SE(M>$R$6;"SI";SE(P>$R$6;"SI";SE(N>$R$6;"SI";"NO"))).

Provo a spiegare la formula: SE(la cella corrispondente al calcolo del turno di mattina è maggiore della soglia buono pasto (notare il riferimento assoluto) scrivi "SI";SE(la cella corrispondente al calcolo del turno di pomeriggio è maggiore della soglia buono pasto (notare il riferimento assoluto) scrivi "SI";SE(la cella corrispondente al calcolo del turno di notte è maggiore della soglia buono pasto (notare il riferimento assoluto) scrivi "SI"; altrimenti scrivi "NO"))).

Ho impostato la formula in questo modo con lo scopo di verificare se almeno uno dei tre turni supera la soglia per la concessione del buono pasto, ma il risultato della formula (che a questo punto deve essere errata) è sempre "NO", indipendentemente dal calcolo degli orari mattutini, pomeridiani o notturni.

Dove sbaglio?

Grazie per l'attenzione e per l'accoglienza

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Buongiorno

forse sarebbe piu facile di aiutarlo se Lei allega un foglio elettronico con dati suoi

( mi dispiace per gli errori in Italiano)

----------


## pgft

Grazie per la risposta. Non so come fare per postare il file. Me lo puó spiegare? Grazie

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Fare clic su " Go Advanced", poi su "Manage attachments" e seguire le istruzioni

----------


## pgft

> Fare clic su " Go Advanced", poi su "Manage attachments" e seguire le istruzioni



OK, ci provo

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Il suo dato  nel per esempio R7 in fatto è un testo e non un numero benchè pai un numero

Ci sono due possiblità per resolvere questo problema

Intrare manualmente il dato o cambiare la suo formula cosi :




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


o piu breve




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Anche invece di usare =SE(I5>J5,"24:00:00"-I5+J5,J5-I5) potrebbe usare 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## pgft

Grazie infinite.

Funzionano tutte e tre, con la sola differenza (nella seconda formula) che bisogna usare ";" invece di ",".

A presto.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Lei ha ragione ! Mi sono dimenticato di cambiare i virgoli - Mi dispiace

----------


## pgft

> Lei ha ragione ! Mi sono dimenticato di cambiare i virgoli - Mi dispiace



Nessun problema. Mi ha risolto un grosso problema.
Grazie ancora.

----------

